
AMD Ryzen 1800X vs. Intel Core i7-7700K hash cracking benchmarks - dchest
https://hashcat.net/forum/thread-6534-post-35415.html#pid35415
======
Laaas
600% faster is absolutely unbelievable. According to Agner's observations,
this should not be true at all:
[http://www.agner.org/optimize/microarchitecture.pdf](http://www.agner.org/optimize/microarchitecture.pdf).

The Ryzen architecture apparently has half throughput for 256-bit vectors
instructions compared to 128-bit vector instructions, while Skylake (no data
for Kaby Lake yet) has full throughput for 256-bit vectors. Since the 1800X
has twice the cores, it should be about the same throughput if all cores are
used, so if it isn't multi-threaded, worst case should be half, no?

This guy also seems a bit biased »it has to throttle itself down below the
base clock to prevent itself from imploding -- just like their GPUs!«.

There is also a benefit to using 256-bit instructions, contrary to what he
says: They're more dense than having 2 separate 128-bit instructions.

I wouldn't call it a bold-faced lie either, it's not like they said »Using
256-bit vector instructions is much faster than using 128-bit vector
instructions!«.

------
chemmail
I sold one of my extra 6700k and had $320 hold burning in my wallet and almost
bought a 7700k but got a ryzen 1700 instead to try it out. The MSI mobo was
terrible, but i get nearly double the crytonight hashrate of my 4.6GHz 6700k
with the 1700 @ 3.9GHz which was pretty easy to do. Temps are around 60C with
stock wraith cooler and only takes about 110watts full system hashing. I'd say
ryzen is a nice win. Skylake X and Coffee Lake though look like a pretty nice
improvement from left field. AMD might have some problems fighting those.

------
antisthenes
So is there any reason to use a CPU for actual hash cracking instead of a GPU?

You'd probably use a CPU to hash user passwords at login and signup, but
outside of that is there any reason to?

~~~
Laaas
If you didn't have a GPU?

------
microwavecamera
Regardless AMD's push back into high end processors is beneficial to everyone.
Notice how fast Intel dropped prices and released new processors, like the
core i9. At least it will finally end the whole overpriced tick/tock Intel
release "roadmap". Intel has been sitting on this stuff all along and just
strings everyone out because what else are you going to buy?

------
chinhodado
> And speaking of AVX2, this test was important because it confirms that
> Ryzen's AVX2 support is a bold-faced lie. Yeah the instructions are there,
> but they don't have any 256-bit registers, so you gain nothing by using
> AVX2.

Is this true? That's pretty damning.

~~~
Laaas
It's not really a lie, but technically the Ryzen architecture doesn't have
256-bit instructions internally. Not like it matter much to you though,
because these are all implementation details, and don't really make a
difference for you, other than changing how you should optimise your code for
max speed.

------
ruajoke
How did this unsubstantiated and offensive message board link make it to the
front page of HN?

~~~
smcl
There was a lot of pretty positive Ryzen coverage around in the last couple of
months, so I suspect when something challenges that it piques people's
interest and gets a few upvotes in quick succession.

I agree that the tone is pretty juvenile, however - it's not something I'd
expect or want to see on HN :-)

~~~
pedrocr
Seems like it was bumped off the front page with great prejudice...

~~~
chinhodado
Yeah I can't even find this thread on the first few pages anymore. Such a
shame HN can't get over the tone of the thread to discuss the details.

------
emergie
i really wanted to buy a ryzen, but it seams it is unstable under a heavy
workload
[https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1061546-postdays-0-pos...](https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1061546-postdays-0-postorder-
asc-start-175.html?sid=b0f6cf1ca43d0576fe17141790552ab8) i will probably have
to wait for intel -X chips or buy a e3 v6 xeon :/

------
solotronics
its been proven that Nvidia graphics card drivers are behind with AMD CPUs.
Wether this is purposeful or just that the drivers are not as fleshed out
hasn't been proven. For a more complete test they should have added

Ryzen + dual 580

i7-7700k + dual 580

~~~
chinhodado
Isn't this test CPU only?

